# Cristalp 2007 welcher Schnitt



## zeitweiser (7. August 2007)

Hallo Marathongemeinde
Ich werde nächste Woche am Cristalp teilnehmen.
Mit welchem Schnitt muß ich fahren um das Zeitlimit nicht zu überschreiten?
Bin für die 121 km gemeldet.


----------



## cpetit (7. August 2007)

Ich glaube es waren um die 25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (8. August 2007)

hi...also den genauen schnitt kann ich dir nicht sagen, das kommt aber auf den streckenabschnitt drauf an. es gibt abschnitte da wirst du nur einen 10er schnitt bekommen und dann wird es auch wieder ganz andere geben. ich kann dir nur raten das tempo so zu gestalten das wenn du in evolene (km 90) bist du dich noch so gut fühlst, als wenn du dich gerade warmgefahren hättest. dort hast du nämlich erst die hälfte der höhenmeter erreicht aber "nur" noch 40km vor dir....werde auch am start sein, das 7. mal und diesesmal hoffentlich mal wieder mit zielankunft nachdem vor 2 jahren abgebrochen wurde wg. schneefall und ich letztes jahr krankheitsbedingt aufgeben musste....ich wünsch dir auf alle fälle schonmal viel glück


----------



## diesel_power (8. August 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin auch GRC Neuling.

Welche Reifen sind denn gut? 
Eher schnelles Profil, oder Stollen?

Gibt es bei schlechtem Wetter auch viel Matsch, oder nur rutschige Steine?

Bis nächste Woche!


----------



## Deleted 23118 (8. August 2007)

Hallo
ich bin nächste Woche auch dabei!
Letztes Jahr hatte ich bei ziemlich viel Regen Racing Ralph mit dabei und der war extrem schlecht und JA es gibt bei Regen ziemlich viel Matsch (Besonders rund um MAndelon) und auch ziemlich viel rutschige Steine!
Diesmal probiere ich es mit dem Nobby!
Zum Schnitt ... tja letztes Jahr war ich um ca. 16:26 in LA Vielle (Letztes Zeit-Limit) aber Limit war um 16:00Uhr, das bedeutete wieder schön abfahren ins Tal  Schweizer sind da sehr genau ...aber ich gebe nicht auf!

Gruß


----------



## zonuk (10. August 2007)

ja also mit nem nobby nic ist man gut bedient. es gibt leider immer wieder "experten" die meinen mit ne semi fahren zu können....aber das wird in 99% aller fälle nix werden da wenn abfahrten kommen sie auch meist etwas anspruchsvoller sind und ein rr o. ä. reifen komplett überfordert sind. von den wetterkapriolen in den schweizer bergen mal ganz abgesehen...mit schnee&matsch sollte immer gerechnet werden


----------



## Haferstroh (10. August 2007)

Den Grand Raid fahren auf dem RR? 

Oh mann, selbst bei bestem Wetter ist dieser Reifen nix fürs Hochgebirge. Der kommt mir höchstens auf nem leichten Waldautobahn-Marathon ans Rad


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (10. August 2007)

ich hatte letztes jahr nen guten xcr dry drauf... nach 2/3 des rennens habe ich dann entnervt aufgegeben, da ging bergab echt gar nix (null bremstraktion) und auf dem mandelon war wandertag angesagt (saunasse steine mit matsch drauf, ich glaube da hilft bei dem wetter gar kein reifen). wenns so bleibt fahre ich vorne maxxis medusa und hinten mountain king 2,2 supersonic, wenns sich bessert vorne/hinten mk. den nic in 2.1 finde ich irgendwie schrott bei nässe (schlechter als xcr dry 2.0 oder mk 2,2 ss). mich hätte echt interessiert, was die topleute an reifen gefahren sind.


----------



## bikehumanumest (10. August 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hallo Marathongemeinde
> Ich werde nächste Woche am Cristalp teilnehmen.
> Mit welchem Schnitt muß ich fahren um das Zeitlimit nicht zu überschreiten?
> Bin für die 121 km gemeldet.



egal, welcher reifen...wünsche schonmal viel spaß...ist einer der schönsten marathons die ich kenne (und ich kenne einige...) und wenn ich nicht gleichzeitig in ruhpolding im einsatz wäre...

und wenn du soweit kommst genieße den ausblick auf der letzten abfahrt auf den stausee...es gibt fast nix schöneres...

aber konzentrier dich dann auch wieder auf die erst schnelle dann gardaseemässige abfahrt...du wirst an mich denken...

joe


----------



## zeitweiser (10. August 2007)

Mein Hauptziel wird es sein im Zeilimit zu bleiben.
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen sonst noch so mit diesem Rennen.
Wie ist die Verpflegung, der Rücktransport,, wo sind die schwersten Steckenabschnitte außer Pas de Lona.
Wie intensiv ist die technische Kontrolle vor dem Rennen?
Wie wird das Wetter?


----------



## hayes12 (10. August 2007)

Verpflegung ist sehr gut
Rücktransport k. A.
Schwirige Streckenabschnitte: zB Mandelon: Single mit relativ vielen Steinen, vor allem bei Nässe schwirig zu fahren.
Die technische Kontrolle vor dem Rennen ist meiner Meinung nach schon recht intensiv, vor allem werden die Bremsen gut kontrolliert und notfalls Beläge gewechselt.

Zum Wetter: im Moment ist es eher bescheiden, es liegt Schnee auf über 2000m (Mandelon, Pas de Lona), jedoch sollte dieser in den nächsten 2 bis 3 Tagen schmelzen, anschliessend noch unsichere Wetterentwicklung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (11. August 2007)

ich fand die verpflegung solala, es gab furztrockene riegel (die auch dank des dauerregens nicht besser wurden). bullion auf dem mandelon war echt die rettung, da warens 2 grad... und dann dieser trail, der in eine massenwanderung ausgeartet ist, weil nur schlamm auf steinen... auch die skipiste nach nendaz ist ein "traum" bei nässe (ich hatte bergab geschoben und von den 10 vorbeikommenden habnen 3 geschoben, 7 gefahren und davon sich 5 lang gemacht); einzig ein mädel ist glaub ich 3. oder 4. geworden ist locker runter gesurft.... fat albert vorne hinten sei dank


----------



## diesel_power (11. August 2007)

Mal eine blöde Frage. Wie viele Höhenmeter sind es denn dieses mal?

GPS Daten kommen auf ca. 4800 hm
In der Kursbeschreibung stehen 5430 hm
http://www.grand-raid-cristalp.ch/Parcours.html


----------



## zonuk (11. August 2007)

es gibt immer den einen oder anderen streckenabschnitt der auf einmal vor einem ist und einem ein ungutes gefühl vermittelt. aber ist alles fahrbar, man ist es meist nur als "flachländer" nur nicht gewohnt. wie gesagt alles fahrbar. und richtig geil werden dann die letzten 10km die immer nur in eine richtung gehen...nämlich BERGAB!! aber da muss man sich dann etwas einbremsen weil kraft und konzentration schon soweit unten sind das man schnell mal unfreiwilligen bodenkontakt haben könnte...
ich find die techn.kontrolle ok und wichtig.möchte nicht wissen auf was für ideen manche kommen würden....


----------



## zeitweiser (11. August 2007)

Die Sache mit den Höhenmetern irritiert mich allerdings auch stark.
Wieviel waren es denn letztes Jahr?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (13. August 2007)

@Zonuk
Welche Reifen bist Du gefahren? Warst Du letztes Jahr dabei? Auf dem Mandelon fand ich 2006 nicht alles fahrbar. 
Ich bin noch ziemlich unschlüssig, was ich draufmontiere, das Gewandere wegen nicht vorhandenem Grip letztes Jahr (und nicht das am Pas De Lona) ist mir ganz schön auf den Zeiger gegangen


----------



## zonuk (13. August 2007)

@schnitzelfreund
ja ich war letztes jahr dabei aber hab in evolene aufgehört weil ich mir 2tage zuvor so richtig den magen verdorben hab. war zwar ne gute stunde unterm zeitlimit aber ich wusste ja was mich noch erwartet.man muss halt seine eigenen grenzen kennen ;o)   bin letztes jahr den nobby nic in 2.1 gefahren und ich finde er hat einen recht guten kompromiss aus gewicht, traktion und rollwiderstand....aber ich denke da hat jeder seinen eigenen vorlieben. will da auch nicht den oberlehrer raushängen lassen )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2007)

ich hatte auch in evolene schluss gemacht, weiß aber gar nicht, wieviel zeit noch gewesen wäre (ich war da so in 6:20 oder so, bin aber die letzte stunde vorher nur noch gerollt). der xcr dry war letztes jahr auf jeden fall nicht der geeigneteste reifen (-;
aber wenn du auf dem mandelon alles gefahren bist, hut ab... ich bin da mehr gelaufen als gefahren


----------



## utziputzi (14. August 2007)

ich bin diese Jahr auch wieder dabei...

hoffe auf trockene Verhaeltnisse damit ich im Limit bleibe.

Die Strecke fand ich ntechnisch nicht besonders anspruchsvoll.
Es gab auch immer wieder Wartezeiten an Engpaessen/ Uebergaengen.
Verpflegung fand ich gut...die Boulion morgens um 9.00 an der ersten Station hat mich wieder unter die lebenden gebracht.

fuer die Abfahrt vom pas de lona braucht man gute Bremsen und Handkraft

aber wenn man da hochgekommen ist...dann schafft man´s auch runter


----------



## Catsoft (14. August 2007)

So schön kanns sein wenn die Sonne lacht  Irgendwie fehlt mir diese Schinderei


----------



## utziputzi (14. August 2007)

[/IMG]http://www.myswitzerland.com/de/offer-Activities_HikeBike-Bike_all-29951.html


----------



## zonuk (14. August 2007)

@schnitzelfreund
ähh...ich glaub ich bin etwas missverstanden worden...bin natürlich nicht alles am mandelon gefahren....einiges geht halt nicht (mehr) zu fahren besonders wenn einfach alles nur noch matschig ist....ABER wir hoffen ja alle auf gutes wetter wobei wenn ich so die aussichten betrachte eher ernüchterung folgt (


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (14. August 2007)

na besser als letztes jahr
sehr amüsant der rennebreicht von herrn stoll, immerhin 3. 2006. er fand es gar nicht so leicht (-;

http://www.thomasstoll.ch/news/rennbericht_Cristalp_06.html


"Im Ziel war ich sehr erleichtert und glücklich diese Qualen mehr oder weniger lebendig überlebt zu haben. Fühle mich aber mindestens 20 Jahre älter und gebe zu, dass das sicher nichts mehr mit gesundem Ausdauersport zu tun hat. " und das sagt der 3.


----------



## zonuk (14. August 2007)

ja sehr schön der bericht...ich werde ja versuchen mich viel länger diesen herausforderungen zu stellen...ist doch blöd wenn das ganze rennen schon nach 6:15 zuende ist *totlach*


----------



## diesel_power (14. August 2007)

Das sieht nicht gut aus... 
Wetter Blog

Wie stellt Ihr Euch kleindungstechnisch ein?

Ich plane (bis Evolene):
Kurz oben und unten
Funktions-Unterhemd kurz
Armlinge
Beinlinge
Fest Schuhe
Sehr leichte langarm Windjacke

In Evoléne lasse ich mir dann 
Windstopper Jacke
evt. langes Funktionsunterhemd
evt. lange Handschuhe 
Unterziehmütze
geben.

Was sagt Eure Erfahrung?
 Zu warm, zu kalt, zu schwer?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (15. August 2007)

das wetter sieht doch kühl aber prima aus (im vgl. zum vorjahr)

ich bin letztes jahr 3/4 hose, überschuhe, kurze handschuhe, armlinge, unterhemd, trikot und dicke wind/regenweste gefahren, berghoch die weste offen. mir war nirgends kalt oder warm d. h. alles prima. eigentlich wäre es zu dick angezogen gewesen aber der regen hat sein übriges zur abkühlung getan

die idee mit evolene ist nicht schlecht, wobei mir gesagt wurde, dass es dir auf der letzten abfahrt sicher nicht kalt werden dürfte (-;
je nach körperbau wären mir beinlinge bis evol. viel zu warm, lieber 3/4 und überschuhe. den rest werde ich ähnlich machen mit ausnahme der langarm jacke, ich nehme nur die dicke wind/regen weste mit. ggf. ziehe ich auch ein zus. kurz windstopperunterhemd an, dann muss ich nicht ständig die weste an und aus ziehen. in evolene entscheide ich spontan, ich hoffe dort meine frau samt kleiderschrank und ggf. anderem vorderrad (mit fat albert) zu treffen.


----------



## zeitweiser (15. August 2007)

Wetterausichten sind trocken aber kühl.
Ohne Nässe ist die Kälte auf jeden Fall besser zu ertragen.
Hoffentlich sind die Schlammpassagen einigermaßen abgetrocknet
Fahre mit 2.1 NN vorne und 1.8 NN hinten .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (15. August 2007)

ja sieht garnicht mal so schlecht aus was petrus da so zusammengestellt hat....wenns trocken bleibt is das schon die halbe miete. werde in kurz mit weste und armlinge fahren. beinlinge und meine superkleine notfalljacke werd ich aber mitnehmen. haben leider niemanden der in evolene auf uns wartet...mir grauts schon vor der busfahrt nach verbier zurück (


----------



## cpetit (17. August 2007)

Hallo Martin, 

wünsche dir viel Erfolg und jede menge Spass auf de Strecke.

Wäre gerne mitgefahren  aber die Tochter  hat Geburtstag.

Auch allen anderen Fahrer viel Spass


----------



## Compagnon (19. August 2007)

Und wie wars? Obwohl gesamte Saison darauf vorbereitet, konnte ich am Ende doch nicht teilnehmen (Bruch Radiusköpfchen). Insbesondere interessiert mich auch eins:  offiziel hat  sich die Strecke km mäßig dieses Jahr nicht unbedeutend verkürzt. Trotzdem war der Dietsch langsamer als Paradis 2002. Wer kann mir das erklären?


----------



## hayes12 (19. August 2007)

Die Strecke wurde nur neu vermessen (mit GPS), sie wurde aber nicht abgeändert (Ausnahme kleine Änderung wegen Bauarbeiten zwischen Hérémence und Mâche, welche sich zeitlich ca um 2-3min weniger für Spitzenfahrer auswirkte)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. August 2007)

ich fand die kälte am anfang sau unnangenehm, d.h nach den ersten beiden abfahrten hats bei mir immer gut 5-10 min des nä. anstiegs gedauert, bis ich wieder normal fahren konnte. es war vor allem auf dem mandelon noch relativ nass


----------



## Deleted 23118 (19. August 2007)

Geschafft....im zweiten Anlauf!
11 Stunden 28 min im Sattel hab ich noch nie gemacht dementsprechend fühle ich mich auch, die Laufpassage zum Pas de Lona hat mir echt das Genick gebrochen 2 Schritte laufen 1Minute stehen.
Dann die Abfahrt nach Grimnetz keine Ahnung wie meine Hände und Finger das gemacht haben.
Aber irgendwie eine geile Erfahrung, vielleicht irgendwann wieder.......


----------



## zeitweiser (19. August 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Hallo Martin,
> 
> wünsche dir viel Erfolg und jede menge Spass auf de Strecke.
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian
Ein sehr schöner Marathon und aufgrund des genialen Wetters einfach ein Erlebnis allein schon wegen der vielen Postkartenpanoramas.
 Der Tacho meines Kollegen hatte im Ziel in Grimetz 4800hm und 120km
Für mich hat´s nur bis Evolene gereicht.11 Minuten nach dem Zeitlimit war an dieser Stelle  für mich nach 84 km und 3100 hm das Rennen vorbei.
Mit einem Schnitt von 11,6 ist jetzt auch  meine ursprüngliche Frage diese Fred´s beantwortet.
Mindestens 12km/h muß man fahren um dieses Limit zu erreichen.
Wobei ich nicht glaube , daß man dann die nächsten beiden Zeitlimits  noch erreichen kann.Die werden meiner Meinung nach immer schwieriger .
Ich war bei den ersten beiden Zeitnahmen in Hermerance und auf dem Mandalon noch gut im Rennen.
Vielleicht gibt es im nächsten Jahr einen weiteren Versuch


----------



## Catsoft (19. August 2007)

zeitweiser schrieb:


> Hallo Christian
> Ein sehr schöner Marathon und aufgrund des genialen Wetters einfach ein Erlebnis allein schon wegen der vielen Postkartenpanoramas.
> Der Tacho meines Kollegen hatte im Ziel in Grimetz 4800hm und 120km
> Für mich hat´s nur bis Evolene gereicht.11 Minuten nach dem Zeitlimit war an dieser Stelle  für mich nach 84 km und 3100 hm das Rennen vorbei.
> ...



Schade! Aber nächstes Jahr gibts wieder einen


----------



## zonuk (19. August 2007)

so endlich wieder zuhause....und mein fazit (im moment, änderungen sind bis nächstes jahr möglich  ) das war das letzte mal....war jetzt das 8. mal dabei und es wird jedes mal schwieriger (für mich)  könnte wohl auch am alter liegen 
nein jetzt mal im ernst....das wetter hätte besser fast nicht sein können, am morgen war es zwar zieml. frisch aber das hat sich ja im laufe des tages ja zum guten gewendet. die strecke war fast perfekt zu fahren (nicht so wie letztes jahr) hatte ja eigentlich dieses jahr vor unter die 10std grenze zu fahren, aber hab in eison magenprobleme bekommen und musste einige gänge zurückschalten um überhaupt noch über die runden zu kommen. sind dann über 11std geworden und ich war etwas gefrustet...aber die abfahrt nach grimentz...einfach nur geil....
weiss denn jemand was denn passiert ist mit dem guten menschen??? hab nur gerüchte....war das ein fahrer oder helfer?? das ist echt nicht schön.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## diesel_power (19. August 2007)

Schaut mal auf der GRC HP. Startseite unten.
Es gab wohl einen Unglücksfall (Todesfall?) so wie sich das anhört  . 
Weiß jemand mehr?

Mein GRC Einstand war ok. Bin mit 10:25h sehr zufrieden. 
Das Bike den Pas de Lona hochzerren war wirklich kein Spaß.

Wetter war wirklich top!


----------



## Giom (19. August 2007)

Die Zeitlimits werden im Laufe der strecke immer enger. Die offizielle Limit in Hérémence ist 11h00 bzw. 4h30 beim Start 6h30 aber wer nach 4h00 in Heremence ist hat es danch schwer. Genau ist es in Evolène: offiziell 14 Uhr, aber fiktiv 13h30 oder die Chance an La vielle zu scheitern sind sehr hoch. ich bin die ganze Zeit bis 10 min unter diese fiktive Limits geblieben, und hatte an La Vielle schliesslich etwas Puffer.
@Diabolo: bin auf die Fotos gespannt, wir sind uns bestimmt unterwegs begegnet, ich war in 11h34 in Grimentz.

Bei dem Todesfall geht es um einen 31-Jährige aus grimentz. Er fuhr die Heremence-Grimentz-Strecke. Hat im Antieg zum Lona sein bike abgelegt und ist umgefallen. Rettung kam angeblich schnell, jedoch zu spät. Die haben das Rennen weiterlaufen lassen, aber dies bei der Preisverleihung kommuniziert und die Riesenparty in Grimentz aus Respekt für Familienangehörige und freunde des Gestorbenen verständlicherweise abgesagt.

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (19. August 2007)

ich kam gerade vorbei, als sanitäter am reanimieren waren. das sah schon so aus, als ob leider nichts mehr zu machen sei. so ein schei$$!


----------



## zonuk (19. August 2007)

das ist ok wenn dann die feier abgesagt wurde...vorallem wenn er noch aus dem ort gekommen ist. mein kumpel mit dem ich da war hat nur gesagt das der hubschrauber oben am pas de lona gelandet ist...und das machen die ja nicht aus langerweile....das ist schon ganz grosser mist sowas. wobei es mich wenn ich ehrlich bin schon wundert das nicht schon viel früher sowas passiert ist....oder in den abfahrten. man könnte jetzt meinen das es viell nicht gut ist die kurzen strecken anzubieten da dann viell leute teilnehmen die gesundheitlich nicht gut vorbereitet sind, aber ich verkneife mir weitere comments da er ja aus grimentz kam und ja eigentlich wusste was auf ihn zukommt....also machen wir uns immer wieder bewusst wie schnell soetwas gehen kann und sollten das leben genießen so wie es kommt....


----------



## evilrogi (19. August 2007)

Ja, traurige Sache mit dem Todesfall...Der Anlass ist ja nun 18x ohne solche Zwischenfälle über die Bühne gegangen und leider passieren solche Dinge bei Sportveranstaltungen dieser Grösse nun mal (wie z.B. am Engadinger Skimarathon oder so...). Ich dachte schon es sei der Unfall gewesen an welchem ich vorbeigekommen bin ganz kurz vor Grimentz, hat auch nicht gut ausgesehen. Mein Beileid jedenfalls. 

Im Uebrigen war ich mit Rennen, Wetter (endlich mal wieder) und Organisation voll zufrieden. Habe nach dem Leiden des letzten Jahres auf der langen Strecke nun wieder die Kurze (oder neu mittlere) gefahren - man ist halt einfach noch viel frischer am Lona und in der göttlichen Schlussabfahrt.


----------



## Giom (19. August 2007)

im ersten Teil der schlußabfahrt oberhalb des Stausees mit blick auf dem Glättcher habe ich vergessen wie sehr ich vorher gelitten habe, es war wie in einem Traum. Aber dann, in dem trail unterhalb, hatte ich es eilig dass das alles ein Ende nimmt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zonuk (19. August 2007)

nur ganz kurz zur organisation.....mir hat es besser gefallen als die anmeldung noch in verbier war...so mussten wir erst nach sion fahren und dann erst nach verbier hochfahren können. aber macht schon sinn wenn alles irgendwo zentral gehandelt werden kann.....hatte aber das gefühl das camper in verbier nicht mehr so gerne gesehen werden. wir waren zwar noch relativ früh da und hatten auf der ausgewiesen wiese einen guten platz gefunden aber der platz der sonst für die wohnmobile und zelte zur verfügung gestellt wurde war zugeparkt mit autos. sonst konnte man dort auch eigentlich immer gut nächtigen. aber das wurde in den letzten jahren auch immer weniger da entweder noch die grossen zelte von den veranstaltungen in der woche davor oder danch auf- oder abgebaut wurden. vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch das camper eher nicht so gerne dort oben gesehen werden....


----------



## evilrogi (20. August 2007)

zonuk schrieb:


> nur ganz kurz zur organisation.....mir hat es besser gefallen als die anmeldung noch in verbier war...so mussten wir erst nach sion fahren und dann erst nach verbier hochfahren können. aber macht schon sinn wenn alles irgendwo zentral gehandelt werden kann.....hatte aber das gefühl das camper in verbier nicht mehr so gerne gesehen werden. wir waren zwar noch relativ früh da und hatten auf der ausgewiesen wiese einen guten platz gefunden aber der platz der sonst für die wohnmobile und zelte zur verfügung gestellt wurde war zugeparkt mit autos. sonst konnte man dort auch eigentlich immer gut nächtigen. aber das wurde in den letzten jahren auch immer weniger da entweder noch die grossen zelte von den veranstaltungen in der woche davor oder danch auf- oder abgebaut wurden. vielleicht täusche ich mich aber auch das camper eher nicht so gerne dort oben gesehen werden....



Nicht wirklich überraschend. Der boomende Ort mit krebsgeschwürartig wucherndem Zweitwohnungsbau würde natürlich lieber teure Gästebetten. Beobachtet mal den Chalet-Bau in Richtung Croix-de-Coeur von Jahr zu Jahr, jedes Jahr ein bis zwei Reihen mehr.


----------



## kukuk3000 (20. August 2007)

es gibt auch noch einen kleinen beitrag in einer gratiszeitung ich kopiere es hier rein ( link http://www.20min.ch/sport/radsport/story/11506954 )

Mountainbiker erlitt Herzstillstand
Ein Mountainbiker ist bei einem Rennen gestorben. Der 31-jährige Schweizer starb auf der Strecke zwischen Verbier und Grimentz (VS).
Das Rennen von Verbier nach Grimentz wurde von einem Todesfall überschattet. 
Das bestätigte einer der Organisatoren. Es ist der erste Todesfall dieses seit 18 Jahren stattfindenden Rennens. Der Arzt stellte einen Herzstillstand fest. Das Fest vom Samstagabend wurde abgesagt. Der Walliser hatte die kürzere Strecke des Rennens von 68 Kilometern zurückgelegt, von Hérémence nach Grimentz. Die Originalstrecke ist 121 Kilometer lang und führt von Verbier nach Grimentz. 

Zu einem Unfall kam es gleichentags am Bike Race in Meistersrüte AI. Bei der Abfahrt auf einer steilabfallenden Strasse stürzte ein 68-jähriger Teilnehmer zwischen zwei Streckenposten. Dabei zog er sich unbestimmte Kopferverletzungen zu. Der Mann musste mit einem Helikopter ins Spital gebracht werden, wie die Kantonspolizei Appenzell Innerrhoden mitteilte.


Da war ganz schön was los an diesem wochenende in der schweiz


----------



## Giom (20. August 2007)

Respekt: ein 66-Jährige hat's unter 10 Stunden geschafft:
http://services.datasport.com/2007/mtb/GrandRaid/RANG005.HTM

Und es gibt wahnsinnige:


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (20. August 2007)

wie die wohl bei der techn. kontrolle geschaut haben (-;

mich wollten sie "dank" meines tune schnellspanners zum umbau zwingen... "das teil gehört ans velo, nicht ans bike"


----------



## Deleted 23118 (20. August 2007)

Artikel "Waliser Bote" 20.8.2007

Mein Beileid

Anhang anzeigen 12.pdf


----------



## zeitweiser (20. August 2007)

Ich habe jetzt erst von dem tragischen Ereignis erfahren .
Den Angehörigen und Freunden des Verstorbenen möchte ich unser aller Beileid mitteilen und dieses Thema hiermit offiziell beenden.
Ab hier ist alle  weitere Diskusion über diesen Marathon für mich überflüssig.


----------



## Giom (21. August 2007)

Was habt ihr denn für Reifen auf der Strecke gehabt und wie wart ihr zufrieden? Ich hatte den Nobby in 2.1 (mit schlauch) vorne und hinten und ich fand's ich gar mal schlecht, wobei die alte Nobby Nic Schwäche mich beinah gehindert hätte anzukommen: am Ziel hatte ich einen 1,5cm-Riß auf der Flanke des Hinterreifen.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (21. August 2007)

conti mountaink king supersonic 2,2 vo 1,9bar XXlight-Schlauch/hi 2,3bar Latex; hat sehr gut funktioniert, leider hat mein dämpfer hinten auf der letzten abfahrt pause gemacht, da war es etwas unkomfortabel (der reifen baut relativ flach) bzw. war ich froh, dass ich noch die hände am lenker halten konnte. kein merklicher verschleiss bisher entdeckt. 
da mich das thema reifen auch sehr interessiert hatte: der von mir mit abstand meistgesehenste reifen war der maxxis larssen tt 2.0


----------



## diesel_power (21. August 2007)

Nobby Nic 2,25 V+H (mit Snake Skin); 2,5 bar
Null Probleme mit der Traktion. 

Racing Ralph 2,25 wäre m.E. aber auch kein Problem gewesen bei dem relativ trockenen Untergrund. Wusste auch nicht, dass der Up-hill anteil auf Teer doch relativ hoch ist.

btw.
Bremsen Hope Mini 160/160 haben top funktioniert. Kein Vergleich zu meinen alten XT Scheibenbremsen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## abbath (24. August 2007)

Auch ich möchte mein Bedauern über den Unglücksfall ausdrücken. Weiß jemand, ob es ein Online-Kondolenzbuch gibt? 
Echt Sch* wenn sowas passiert, letzten Endes geht es doch nur um etwas Spaß. Die sollten wirklich ein Belastungs EKG und EEG vorschreiben (natürlich auch keine 100% Sicherheit aber in meinen Augen genau so sinnvoll wie der Bremsencheck).

NN 2,25 Evolution Vorn/Hinten 30/40 psi mit C4 Latex. Normalerweise fahr ich hinten RR und das macht beim Rollwiderstand auch mächtig was aus. Andererseits haben die Spitzkehren so mehr Spaß gemacht.
Fand es eine sehr schöne Veranstaltung (für mich Premiere), Verpflegung war bestens - ich halt's da lieber mit Wasser, Cola und Bananen als mir mit unbekannten Energiegedöns den Magen zu verderben. Die mitgebrachten PowerBar Ride schmeckten wirklich ähnlich wie Snickers. Igitt, aber ich vertrag sie halt...
Was mir nicht gefallen hat waren die nassen Skipisten, die Schiebe-/Tragepassage auf den PdLona und die letzten km der Abfahrt mit den großen Gesteinsbrocken und dauernden Bachquerungen. Das find ich nach 4835hm (so viele hatte ich zum Schluss auf der Uhr) nur noch gefährlich - man macht doch schneller Fehler.


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (26. August 2007)

abbath schrieb:


> Was mir nicht gefallen hat waren die nassen Skipisten, die Schiebe-/Tragepassage auf den PdLona und die letzten km der Abfahrt mit den großen Gesteinsbrocken und dauernden Bachquerungen. Das find ich nach 4835hm (so viele hatte ich zum Schluss auf der Uhr) nur noch gefährlich - man macht doch schneller Fehler.



das sehe ich aber exakt gegenteilig; klar ist es am Ende solch eines Rennens einfacher eine Teerabfahrt runter zu rollen... ich bin den Grand Raid auch das 1. Mal zu Ende gefahren. Was ich im Nachhinein als echte super Erlebnis fand waren: die Latscherei zum Pas de Lona (das ist halt echt einzigartig... habe dort mind. ne halbe Stunde verloren) und vor allem dann die Abfahrt; die Skipiste war doch auch ein Riesenspaß, das hatte was von surfen (es war m. E. trocken). Ich finde es hatte halt was mit MTB fahren zu tun (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Marathons in Deutschland)


----------



## Catsoft (26. August 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> das sehe ich aber exakt gegenteilig; klar ist es am Ende solch eines Rennens einfacher eine Teerabfahrt runter zu rollen... ich bin den Grand Raid auch das 1. Mal zu Ende gefahren. Was ich im Nachhinein als echte super Erlebnis fand waren: die Latscherei zum Pas de Lona (das ist halt echt einzigartig... habe dort mind. ne halbe Stunde verloren) und vor allem dann die Abfahrt; die Skipiste war doch auch ein Riesenspaß, das hatte was von surfen (es war m. E. trocken). Ich finde es hatte halt was mit MTB fahren zu tun (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Marathons in Deutschland)



Zustimm 

Es gibt schon viel zu viele auf Anmeldezahlen hin optimierte Strecken...


----------



## Giom (26. August 2007)

Schnitzelfreund schrieb:


> das sehe ich aber exakt gegenteilig; klar ist es am Ende solch eines Rennens einfacher eine Teerabfahrt runter zu rollen... ich bin den Grand Raid auch das 1. Mal zu Ende gefahren. Was ich im Nachhinein als echte super Erlebnis fand waren: die Latscherei zum Pas de Lona (das ist halt echt einzigartig... habe dort mind. ne halbe Stunde verloren) und vor allem dann die Abfahrt; die Skipiste war doch auch ein Riesenspaß, das hatte was von surfen (es war m. E. trocken). Ich finde es hatte halt was mit MTB fahren zu tun (im Gegensatz zu den meisten Marathons in Deutschland)



ebenfalls ganz deiner Meinung!


----------



## zonuk (27. August 2007)

sehe ich ähnlich...die skipiste war dieses jahr auch mal wieder ohne probleme befahrbar gewesen....also von nässe war da keine spur wenn man die vorjahre kennt ;o)   ist halt ein schon fast historischer streckenverlauf der hoffentlich nie geändert wird. wo gibt es sonst ein schon seit 18 jahren unveränderten mtb-marathon?? bin bestimmt nächstes jahr wieder dabei um mein ziel <10 std. zu erreichen, auch wenn ich mir beim schieben zum pas de lona gesagt habe...NIE WIEDER!! lach.... )


----------



## zeitweiser (28. August 2007)

Hab hier noch einen kleinen Bericht vom Cristalp mit ein paar schönen Bildern
http://www.alpencross.com/d531_grand-raid-cristalp-2007.html


----------



## Giom (28. August 2007)

Hatte mich in meiner Vorbereitungszeit über jeder Info die ich im Web finden konnte gefreut. Mir hatte allerdings immer gefehlt, wie für die meisten die ausgangsituation aussah bzw. welcher Trainingsstand man mindestens haben sollte um sich dieser Herausforderung zu stelen, was für mich nach 2 Jahren auf dem bike schwer einzuschätzen war. Also für wem's interessiert, habe ich hier meine Erfahrungen beim Cristalp 2007 zusammengefasst 

Bericht zum Cristalp 2007

Gruß
Guillaume


----------



## cpetit (28. August 2007)

Toller Bericht. 

Nächstes Jahr bin ich vielleicht auch dabei.


----------



## Catsoft (28. August 2007)

Top Bericht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (28. August 2007)

Giom schrieb:


> Hatte mich in meiner Vorbereitungszeit über jeder Info die ich im Web finden konnte gefreut. Mir hatte allerdings immer gefehlt, wie für die meisten die ausgangsituation aussah bzw. welcher Trainingsstand man mindestens haben sollte um sich dieser Herausforderung zu stelen, was für mich nach 2 Jahren auf dem bike schwer einzuschätzen war. Also für wem's interessiert, habe ich hier meine Erfahrungen beim Cristalp 2007 zusammengefasst
> 
> Bericht zum Cristalp 2007
> 
> ...



Sehr schöner Bericht mit dem man als zukünftiger Cristalpler sehr viel anfangen kann.
Gratulation daß Du es geschafft hast.


----------



## diesel_power (28. August 2007)

Meine Zustimmung wirklich eine schöne Zusammenfassung!


Doch das persönliche Erleben ist doch noch immer das schönste.
Die Schinderei zum PdL hoch... 

Respekt vor allen die das alles bei weit schlechterem Wetter geschafft haben.

Meine Trainingszusmmenfassung bis zum GRC im Jahr 2007 siehe in etwa so aus:
3650 km
56500 hm
210 h

Wildbad Bike Marathon (92km/3300hm)
Black Forest Ultra (116km/3200hm)
Albstadt Bike Marathin (86km/1600hm)

Kein spezifisches Training. Einfach nur Spaß am Mountainbiken (und auch etwas am Rennradfahren)

---> GRC = 10h 25min

Habe mich das Rennen über auf HF ~165/min limitiert. 
Im Nachhinein wären sicher noch ~20 Minuten zu holen gewesen, aber es sollte ja auch Spaß machen.

Nächstes Ziel sind somit die 10h.

Mit mir im Ziel übrigens:
Rock Mountain Element 70 (~11kg)


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. August 2007)

diesel_power schrieb:


> Mit mir im Ziel übrigens:
> Rock Mountain Element 70 (~11kg)



 

mein Fully wiegt zwar nur 10,3, aber ich habe spät. bei der Schlepperei an ein schönes Hardtail mit V-Brakes gedacht

an alle: tolle Berichte und Hut ab!


----------



## zonuk (29. August 2007)

ja die berichte sind echt schön beschrieben und irgendwie "finde" ich mich in einigen aussagen auch wieder  ....


----------



## The Tretschwein (29. August 2007)

Welchen Schnitt? 

Der von Trikot oder der Haarschnitt?


----------



## Schnitzelfreund (29. August 2007)

da die frage nur im fred-titel stand, aber irgendwie keiner bikespezifisch darauf geantwortet hat vermutlich trikotschnitt (haarschnitt wäre als thema für ktwr relevant)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zeitweiser (29. August 2007)

The Tretschwein schrieb:


> Welchen Schnitt?
> 
> Der von Trikot oder der Haarschnitt?


Wenn du den ersten Beitrag des Ferd´s lesen würdest ,wäre deine Frage schon beantwortet.
Man kann die Frage natürlich auch auf andere sachen beziehen wie z.b.
Welchen Schnitt macht der Veranstalter ?
Mit wieviel Schnitt kann  um die Kurven?
Hat mein Nobby einen Schnitt?
Welche Schnitte wird  gereicht?
 
Die ursprüngliche Frage konnte ich mir übrigens nach meiner Teilnahme selbst beantworten.


----------



## zeitweiser (8. September 2007)

Hier gibts ein kurzes Video vom Pas de Lona.
http://www.myvideo.de/watch/2299861
Weitere folgen in den nächsten Tagen


----------

